# Johnny Hollow



## Departure Song (Mar 10, 2009)

I try not to make too many threads in here anymore, but I can't resist sharing this little gem.


> The Mission: “There is a creative famine in the current state of our popular culture. We are living in a world of plastic pop songs that are lip synched by an army of synthetic faces. Our homes are consumed by a flickering blue light that brings us absent entertainment. For the most part, our cathode ray tubes have been force feeding us images and sounds of zombified pop icons. Their dead eyes are fashioned with wide smiles. And yet we watch them, entranced by those soulless grins, hypnotized by their massive success. We just can’t help but feel pinned against a sonic wall by this new wave of starlit mannequins. And to this we say: Fuck that. Johnny Hollow won’t have it.”


I have a hard time describing this band, but it's widely accepted that at their core, they're an experimental darkwave band with lots of ambient and gothic influence. This Hollow World is my favorite song of theirs, although the entirety of _Dirty Hands_ is fantastic. It's an elegant, twisted, and intriguing journey.

If you're bored, you can play some games on their website and "win" all of the MP3s from an album, so if you're into "legally" downloading music, there you go.


----------

